# Pope and Columbia Catalogs



## catfish (Nov 17, 2015)

I need a few catalogs to complete my collection. Please e-mail me photos and prices if you have any of these.

Pope mfg - 1913, 1914, 1915, 1916, 1917

Columbia Bicycles 1913, 1914, 1915, 1916.

  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Someone has to have these....


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Still looking for any of these !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2016)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Still in Need!


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2017)

Still in need of these !!!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Still looking !!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

Still in need.


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2020)

Still in need.


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 19, 2022)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2022)

I need a few catalogs to complete my collection. Please e-mail me photos and prices if you have any of these.

Pope mfg - 1913, 1914, 1915, 1916, 1917

Columbia Bicycles 1913, 1914, 1915, 1916.

Thanks, Catfish


----------

